# G0168 - billing Medicare



## kmaher (Nov 6, 2008)

Does anyone have any insight on using G0168 in place of the 12001 code when billing Medicare?   I have a medexpress office that is questioning wether or not to use it, and I'm getting mixed feed back from other coders here in my office along with things found on the internet.   Can anyone help?????


----------



## GwynnS (Nov 6, 2008)

*reimbursment is the difference*

ok, the reimbursment on the 12001 is higher than the G0168, and this is not a mandatory switch.  I would report the 12001 instead of the HCPCS


----------

